# Green blotched corn - need colour advice



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

HI .... 
I'M TRYING TO FIND A COUPLE OF GREEN BLOTCHED CORN FOR BREEDING

HOW CAN I TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A GREEN BLOTCH AND A BUBBLEGUM IN A 3 YRS OLD ADULT?

AT WHAT AGE GREEN BLOTCHES LOSE THEIR PINK AND THEY ARE LEFT WITH JUST WHITE AN YELLOW/GREEN?

THIS IS WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO FIND 







THANK U

GABRIEL


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have one, i have no idea what a buble gum is, but mine is very yellow, and greeen..
mine is *i think* a 2005.
If you find a good breeder they will tell you, try cornmorphs on here











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









ignore the bump, but you can see the colour better here


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

ok .... bubblegum is green blotched with pink as welll....
how was yours when was younger?


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

??????


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ive had her 2 year, and she wa squite yellow to start with, goign greener now...
still quite pinky though to be honest.

contact cornmorphs, he is your best bet


----------

